# From a ditch in Texas - Plant ID



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

Could you please ID these plants for me?

These 1st two plant pictures are from a local ditch 

The 2nd two plants came from the edge of a bayou that may be brackish water. Altough I checked the water with my refractometer and it was below 1.00


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The first one is an emersed _Ludwigia_. Maybe _L. palustris_. An easy way to ID that one is to find the tiny flowers with no petals at the nodes.

Number 2 - not sure

Third photo is of _Bacopa monnieri_.

I have no idea what the 4th one is. Flowers on it and number 2 would be helpful.


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks,

I'll take a camera with me this weekend and get some better pictures, I'll look for flowers.


----------



## rodmarquezjr (Jul 16, 2006)

Is it me or do the plants in the first and fourth pic have red stems? The second looks like a different plant because of the more pointed leaves and light green stem.


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

I had some more pictures but I got busy and didn't post them. 

Then after that I didn't think it mattered because the 1st and 3rd pictures where identified and they are still alive.

The 2nd and 4th weren't identified and they died. Since they died and they weren't identified I'm assuming that they weren't aquatic plants.

Bill


----------

